# Every Test Taker I Know Passed



## John QPE (May 19, 2019)

Word on the street is that this was the easiest exam of all time. 

Change my mind.


----------



## Koz332 (May 20, 2019)

75% pass rate for MDM for april 2019 

Glad I took it now instead of when it changes to computer based


----------



## Saul Good (May 20, 2019)

Considering the fact that the exam I took almost 1800 people took it and 50% failed you have been proven wrong.  But I guess that was an improvement from last October when there was a fail rate of 57%.


----------



## ATDoel (May 21, 2019)

John QPE said:


> Word on the street is that this was the easiest exam of all time.
> 
> Change my mind.


I saw one guy on here that got 47 right on the last one and 37 right on this one, so clearly it wasn't the easiest exam of all time at least to him!


----------



## MspSdf (May 21, 2019)

John QPE said:


> Word on the street is that this was the easiest exam of all time.
> 
> Change my mind.


Yes John. It was the easiest man. I circled 10 "A"s in the last minute of my PE depth session and still passed. Rumor has it.


----------



## fyrfytr310 (May 21, 2019)

MspSdf said:


> Yes John. It was the easiest man. I circled 10 "A"s in the last minute of my PE depth session and still passed. Rumor has it.


Well if you circled any answers, I’d submit you took the wrong exam.


----------



## MspSdf (May 21, 2019)

fyrfytr310 said:


> Well if you circled any answers, I’d submit you took the wrong exam.


I would love to find out how many of those "A"s was actually correct, but I couldn't. I did the same thing for my FE exam on paper (last one in 2013) as well, "B" for AM and "C" for PM, also passed.


----------



## ruggercsc (May 21, 2019)

MspSdf said:


> I would love to find out how many of those "A"s was actually correct, but I couldn't. I did the same thing for my FE exam on paper (last one in 2013) as well, "B" for AM and "C" for PM, also passed.


I read that NCEES distributes the exam answers to an equal distribution of A's, B's, C's, and D's so there is no advantage in guessing all A's for example.  Have no idea if this is actual correct though.


----------



## john813_PE (May 22, 2019)

I know a few that didn't pass in the Civil breadth. Transpo and WRE exams. 

Interesting enough, the 3 I knew who took the Construction Civil PM all passed.


----------



## cvanwy02 (May 22, 2019)

4 people from my firm took the April 2019 exam and two of us passed.


----------



## RBHeadge PE (May 22, 2019)

ruggercsc said:


> I read that NCEES distributes the exam answers to an equal distribution of A's, B's, C's, and D's so there is no advantage in guessing all A's for example.  Have no idea if this is actual correct though.


I've heard that too. I have no idea if its correct. But if you've got a a minute left and a couple questions left to fill, it can't be any worse than just randomly picking 'C'.


----------



## ZW_Pub_Power (May 23, 2019)

cvanwy02 said:


> 4 people from my firm took the April 2019 exam and two of us passed.


Out of the 7 people I know who took it only 2 passed.

1/3 in Power

1/1 in Transpo

0/2 in WRE

and 0/1 in MMD

Only the Transpo guy had taken it before the rest of us were first timers (I think)


----------



## MspSdf (May 24, 2019)

ruggercsc said:


> I read that NCEES distributes the exam answers to an equal distribution of A's, B's, C's, and D's so there is no advantage in guessing all A's for example.  Have no idea if this is actual correct though.






RBHeadge PE said:


> I've heard that too. I have no idea if its correct. But if you've got a a minute left and a couple questions left to fill, it can't be any worse than just randomly picking 'C'.


I literally had a minute left and 8-10 questions left to fill. Based on my answers from the other 30ish problems that I am confident with, "A" showed up only 2 times. Going for "A" is a no-brainer.


----------



## ruggercsc (May 24, 2019)

MspSdf said:


> I literally had a minute left and 8-10 questions left to fill. Based on my answers from the other 30ish problems that I am confident with, "A" showed up only 2 times. Going for "A" is a no-brainer.


When I took my exam, I had a 10 total questions I had to guess on (did not know or ran out of time) and I tried to even my distribution of answers.  It was not a perfect distribution, but close to it.  I passed, but have no idea if that was due to "correct guessing".


----------



## MspSdf (May 24, 2019)

ruggercsc said:


> When I took my exam, I had a 10 total questions I had to guess on (did not know or ran out of time) and I tried to even my distribution of answers.  It was not a perfect distribution, but close to it.  I passed, but have no idea if that was due to "correct guessing".


It's "Engineering Judgment".


----------

